# Alchemist VG/PG?



## Hooked (8/10/17)

Can anyone tell me what the VG/PG is on the Alchemist liquids? It's not stated on the bottles nor on any websites that I can find. I wonder why not? In case it's relevant, I bought Just Peachy, Grape King and Royalty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Can anyone tell me what the VG/PG is on the Alchemist liquids? It's not stated on the bottles nor on any websites that I can find. I wonder why not? In case it's relevant, I bought Just Peachy, Grape King and Royalty.


I have noticed that there are a number of manufacturers out there that leave out the VG/PG ratio's on their juices. My perspective on this is that they cater for the ( Now how do I put this without sounding bad..) "ordinary" vaper whom does not fall in the hobbyist category as we do. Just like some people only know what type of fuel their car uses and have no idea what the word displacement stands for, believe it not, many vapers out there could care less what their juice is made out of. Their loss...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

Raindance said:


> I have noticed that there are a number of manufacturers out there that leave out the VG/PG ratio's on their juices. My perspective on this is that they cater for the ( Now how do I put this without sounding bad..) "ordinary" vaper whom does not fall in the hobbyist category as we do. Just like some people only know what type of fuel their car uses and have no idea what the word displacement stands for, believe it not, many vapers out there could care less what their juice is made out of. Their loss...
> 
> Regards


@Raindance, my main concern is that I don't want to mess up my devices. At the moment I'm using an iJust Start, but tomorrow I'll be receiving an iJust S as well as a Sinuvape. I haven't been vaping long and quite frankly I don't know what I'm doing, but I've told that the device determines which VG/PG ratio I use. Meanwhile I've been going a bit mad buying juices online and now I need to sort them according to device! 

And btw I don't know what displacement is, other than referring to mass e.g. a body displaces water when it gets into a bath.


----------



## Raindance (8/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Raindance, my main concern is that I don't want to mess up my devices. At the moment I'm using an iJust Start, but tomorrow I'll be receiving an iJust S as well as a Sinuvape. I haven't been vaping long and quite frankly I don't know what I'm doing, but I've told that the device determines which VG/PG ratio I use. Meanwhile I've been going a bit mad buying juices online and now I need to sort them according to device!
> 
> And btw I don't know what displacement is, other than referring to mass e.g. a body displaces water when it gets into a bath.


I am not sure of the VG/PG ratio being important in terms of devices. I DIY and mix 70/30 VG/PG as standard and as far as I know, the ratio mainly determines how "runny" the juice is. PG is very liquid while VG is a bit like syrup so going to high on VG, especially in winter, could make your coils slow to wick. Going to high on PG on the other hand (potentially) could lead to tanks flooding, but I have no experience about that.

Also PG carries flavor better than VG but VG gives bigger clouds and adds "substance" to the vape. PG also gives more throat hit according to some.

In my case, as long as my juice is not so runny that it causes flooding and throat hit is not to harsh I am happy to use my 70/30 mix in all my setups.

Displacement, lol, 1600, 2 liter, etc, refers to how much air an engine's pistons "move around" with each single full rotation. According to some, more is better but that is a topic for another forum.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

@Hooked, i would imagine the Alchemist juices would work fine in your new iJustS

Problem with some very thick juices is they dont work too well on the smaller pen devices with tiny coils and less power. Doesnt break them though, worst you normally need is just to replace the coil, because it doesnt wick properly and burns the wick material.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Hooked, i would imagine the Alchemist juices would work fine in your new iJustS
> 
> Problem with some very thick juices is they dont work too well on the smaller pen devices with tiny coils and less power. Doesnt break them though, worst you normally need is just to replace the coil, because it doesnt wick properly and burns the wick material.


@Silver, thanks, now I understand what it will do, but now I need to know which VG/PG do you define as "thick"?


----------



## Stillwaters (8/10/17)

@Hooked, the higher the VG percentage, the thicker the juice

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver, thanks, now I understand what it will do, but now I need to know which VG/PG do you define as "thick"?



I would say thick is 80 VG and above


----------



## Stillwaters (8/10/17)

Even 70 VG is considered fairly high, even though it's the norm these days

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

